# My new Volks GT7 on my LM LTD V Spec



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Tell me what you all think. They are 18X10 all around with a 88mm lip.
It took about 1 month for the rims to arrive-here in Japan!
I am very happy with these rims-actually my wife picked them out for me, 
i was about to get the Volk CE28N. This is my wedding anniv. present from my wife-she is awesome!!
Who knows what I will get for my birthday on the 15th and then on Christmas?


----------



## dangerous dave (Dec 16, 2003)

mmmm!! very nice mate , I need to get me a wife , does your's have a sister? lol


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

WoW!! Car & rims look sensational! :smokin: 

Never seen these rims on a LM R33 before and I have to say they suit it really nice! 

Nice one!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

****! It looks awesome mate!!  :smokin: 

Great choice!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Look really nice  congrats on the anniversary too


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

I only have 3 words to say.....They are perfect...!!!!!!!!

Oh, and 3 more......I am jealous.....

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice. Suit the car perfectly :smokin:

Luvly LM 33 by the way


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thank you all for the great comments (keep em coming)
I dont think i have seen a 33 with these wheels. These wheels
were not even a thought to me, then my wife picks them out.
I will post better pics when the weather clears up over here, and I
give her a bath (the car-not the wife). Cheers


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

I haven't seen those wheels before, but I'll definitely agree that they look perfect on the car. Bling but not too bling, nicely done.  

Its depressing that women always seem to have better taste when it comes to wheels or exterior modifications. I always run every change past my missus too before I do it, saves embarrasment and getting shouted at.  

In fact I hadn't even considered buying an R32 GTR, until my missus saw one on Autotrader. The bank balance still hasn't recovered.  Blody woman.


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

tim b said:


> In fact I hadn't even considered buying an R32 GTR, until my missus saw one on Autotrader. The bank balance still hasn't recovered.  Blody woman.


And your complaining? Send her over  



tim b said:


> Its depressing that women always seem to have better taste when it comes to wheels or exterior modifications. I always run every change past my missus too before I do it, saves embarrasment and getting shouted at.


Its because they're picky


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Very nice. Suit the car perfectly :smokin:


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That is one sweet car...


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

The dish is awsome on those alloys. They look perfect on the car.

Gez


----------



## SpdemonR33 (Nov 20, 2004)

It look awsome..!! btw u have the colour code of your ride?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

no-it is a stock color, Championship Blue, thus making it a Lemans Limited. Perhaps someone else out there has it-anyone? Please help.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Taken today*

This was taken today, since we had such beautiful weather here today. After that, went to the mountains for some semi-agressive driving.


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Your wife has very good taste!


----------



## 763paf (Sep 18, 2004)

VERY NICE! BEAUTIFUL COLOUR ON THE CAR TOO. JUST WATCH OUT FOR THOSE KURBS!!


----------



## japsky (Nov 10, 2004)

never mind the wheels
the champion blue hypnotises me

i agree with dj dna
your wife has great taste


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

Hey is that one of those numberplates that folds back under wind pressure?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

well-sort of. It does not have a spring in it, so it will not unfold unless you manually do it. But, if you have the right amount of tension, it will fold after you start speeding-around 80km or so. You can loosen the bolts to make it fold prematurely. 
The ones with the springs cost about 60-70 USD here in Japan.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great pick on the rims. Colour choice is tops and suits the car very well!

Cya O!


----------



## nomis_it (Dec 8, 2004)

Great car, Great rims and a truly fab colour ! You have a very special car as I'm sure you know. Does the LM Ltd have the N1 engine?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I wish it had the N1 engine.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

very nice. now can u post a picture of your wife too.. hehe


----------

